# Pasadena Maltese at Humane Society



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I was looking.. and I found this poor little thing!
[attachment=28564asadena.JPG]
http://www.phsspca.org/view_pets.htm page 6 for a better photo

Pasadena Humane Society & SPCA - Pet Adoptions
All pets booked into our shelter are included online, though some are not available for adoption due to health, age or behavior. If you see a pet you'd like to adopt in our online listings, please visit our shelter as soon as possible. Though updated daily, pets listed may not be at our shelter by the time you come visit, as both adoptions and *euthanasia occur on an ongoing basis*. Pets cannot be held from phone calls or email.

# Write down the animal's ID# and bring it with you.
# Read Before You Adopt for our hours and policies.
# Come into our shelter as soon as possible.

If you have questions, feel free to call us at 626-792-7151. We also have links to dozens of other websites and shelters where you can find more pets for adoption. Thank you for adopting a pet and saving a life!

What to do - I live in NM and I was just surfing petfinder.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

put photo up


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Is Deb (3MaltMom) near Pasadena?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, I hope someone rescues her quickly! She looks so so sad, it's heartbreaking.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh my... how very sad that little baby looks!!! breaks my heart!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Is Deb (3MaltMom) near Pasadena?[/B]


She's probably 45 minutes away. I sent Deb a PM. Peg (my wife) will be in Monrovia and Fullerton this weekend (assuming the entire area doesn't burn down)... but she is already bringing Sassy back to AZ (I guess) and I hate to do this to her... She already knows I have screws loose... and I'm trying now to convince her I don't (have screws loose)... :blink:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458569
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for looking into this Steve! I just saw that little sad girl and had to say something. I was supposed to be in the Pasadena area this week - so this really breaks my heart!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I wonder with all the fires going around, are these someone's pets??? As I looked through the pages on their site, I noticed a lot of younger dogs... I wonder if the shelters (the kill shelters specifically), are making special provisions during this time because maybe someone's pets got separated from them during the fire and for whatever reason, haven't been reunited yet...??!!

It just breaks my heart that in an area such as Pasadena, there is still a kill shelter. I went to my brother-in-law's HS graduation at San Marino HS - and let me just tell you, most of these families are very wealthy, if not all, and many parents were professionals such as execs, docs, lawyers... I'm not trying to spark a debate on the relationship between wealth and philanthropy. 

I called my parents whom still live in CA, but they said they were not in a position to take in another pet at the moment... UGH!! I hope someone can save this little one. She looks sooo sad!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> I wonder with all the fires going around, are these someone's pets??? As I looked through the pages on their site, I noticed a lot of younger dogs... I wonder if the shelters (the kill shelters specifically), are making special provisions during this time because maybe someone's pets got separated from them during the fire and for whatever reason, haven't been reunited yet...??!!
> 
> It just breaks my heart that in an area such as Pasadena, there is still a kill shelter. I went to my brother-in-law's HS graduation at San Marino HS - and let me just tell you, most of these families are very wealthy, if not all, and many parents were professionals such as execs, docs, lawyers... I'm not trying to spark a debate on the relationship between wealth and philanthropy.
> 
> I called my parents whom still live in CA, but they said they were not in a position to take in another pet at the moment... UGH!! I hope someone can save this little one. She looks sooo sad![/B]



The last time I looked, there were no fires in Pasadenda...but anything is possible. They have needed showers in the worst of ways now for a LONG time!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just got off the phone with the shelter. His waiting list is full. They do accept three people they will hold him for. If he is not picked up by, one of the three, by 1;30 PM, on October 24th, then I will run over there, and scoop him up. 

Thanks sooo much for looking out for these poor babies. :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Deb - YOU are wonderful - thanks so much for looking into this!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a sad little face.  Thanks for looking into helping this little one out Deb!


----------



## mommabrey (Oct 19, 2007)

what a sweet little thing! too bad i am so far away! i would be there in a heartbeat!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

> I just got off the phone with the shelter. His waiting list is full. They do accept three people they will hold him for. If he is not picked up by, one of the three, by 1;30 PM, on October 24th, then I will run over there, and scoop him up.
> 
> Thanks sooo much for looking out for these poor babies. :wub:[/B]



Does this mean that there are 3 people on a list for him and the first one who goes there gets him? This is an interesting way of doing rescue business.

I contacted AMA Rescue about him. Should I tell them that he's taken care of?

Cathy A


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=458643
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've been battling with the kill shelters out here forever. I got stuck in Los Angeles traffic, for four hours, to pick up a Maltese in Hollywood. They had told me she had been hit by a car, and not up for private adoption, only a rescue group could take her, so her health neads would be taken care of. Well, I rushed over there, only to find a "private adoption" going on. 

I certainly don't mind about the private adoption, but was pissed that, round trip, was a four hour commute, with traffic. 

So Los Angeles "claims" they will NOT hold a dog for anyone. They state on their website that it is "first come, first serve", yet when I call, they say they have three names, and the dog is held for three days for pick up. So it's "first come, first serve" between the three names. It's a bunch of crap. Why is that dog still there? Another family, or another rescue would have taken her by now.

I was actually put on hold for close to an hour for a Maltese. They put her to sleep only minutes before they took me off hold. This was after I had spoken to SEVERAL people. 

And Cathy, no he's not taken care of. He's still in the shelter waiting for one of these idiots they put on the "list".


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Deb,

Thanks for getting back to me. You're a doll for trying to help this poor fellow. Rescue organizations in your part of the woods sound barbaric. I hope they change their ways soon.

AMA Rescue is always looking for good foster homes. If you're interested PM me and I'll give you the contact information.


Cathy A


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just wanted everyone to know I called the shelter. This little one was adopted!! So she's safe :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update Deb. When I read your post I litterly had tears of joy. Hopefully she is in her furever home now.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

YEAH!!! Thank you so much for checking!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks Deb for checking on this little one. Hopefully she found a wonderful home, but how would the shelter know that if they take telephone requests for adoptions.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thanks Deb for checking on this little one. Hopefully she found a wonderful home, but how would the shelter know that if they take telephone requests for adoptions.[/B]



They don't know. I have a neighbor, whose girlfriend adopts a puppy from a shelter every year. She also surrenders one every year. Once they are no longer puppies, she gets puppy fever, and "gets rid" of her shelter dog, then goes to another shelter for a "puppy".

Rescues are all over it. So we can only pray that a "rescue" was one on that list. I asked about it, but they wouldn't give me any information. 

If not a rescue, then I also pray this precious angel went to a loving home.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

> I have a neighbor, whose girlfriend adopts a puppy from a shelter every year. She also surrenders one every year. Once they are no longer puppies, she gets puppy fever, and "gets rid" of her shelter dog, then goes to another shelter for a "puppy".[/B]


I cannot even fathom someone doing this and sleeping at night! I sure hope she doesn't have children - would she adopt them out once they reach school age?!?

I hope that little baby is going to her forever home.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I have a neighbor, whose girlfriend adopts a puppy from a shelter every year. She also surrenders one every year. Once they are no longer puppies, she gets puppy fever, and "gets rid" of her shelter dog, then goes to another shelter for a "puppy".[/B]


wow, that's disturbing...


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks Deb for checking today. I got word too that AMA Rescue contacted the shelter too and was told of the adoption. I sure hope he went to a good home.

Cathy


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thanks Deb for checking today. I got word too that AMA Rescue contacted the shelter too and was told of the adoption. I sure hope he went to a good home.
> 
> Cathy[/B]



Cathy ~ I was just going to PM you. I was so hoping AMA Rescue had the little baby.

If another rescue did get her. Maybe we'll see her on Petfinder, under the care of that rescue. That would make me feel better.


----------

